# Is this the worst MTB injury anyone can every have.



## chantheman84 (Sep 20, 2011)

While I was out riding my local trail which I been to millions of times, and also race dozens of times I can say I had my fair share of crashes and and wrecks that hurts, well none of it feels good haha but I never ended up in the hospital till now. I figure I'm a pretty accomplished XC racer and I would probably end up crashing and getting seriously hurt before this, which this seriously hurts too! More than seriously hurts is the real saying. What I'm talking about is a snake bite. 
Last Sun when I was out riding I was feeling really good and confident, weather was beautiful and I told myself nothing can go wrong today. I did 2 13mile laps of all the course from the extreme difficult to the fast single traks, and ready to ended the day I headed back toward the truck so I decided to take a shortcut path thats often ridden but very tall wheat grass on each side, well I now call that trail the path of fate, My buddy calls it snake trail cuz he said thats where all the snakes will be hiding . He's definitly right about the name . 
Anyways as I got halfway down the trail I seen a tail of a water mocassin, or cotton mouth, as other calls them, so my first instinct was to stop so I hit the brakes, I must have been real nervous because I locked em up and went flying over the handlebars and to break my fall I put my hands out in front of me and my right hand landed right on the tail of the snake and he hit me like a baseball bat at full swing .
Got to the hospital in about 30min and they went to work , spent two nights in the MICU and here I am now, it's not going to stop me from riding and I'm just going to run em over instead of trying to stop next time .

Do you guys out there have any MTB snake bite stories cuz I would like to here about them :thumbsup:


----------



## WarBoom (Dec 13, 2011)

I don't had a mnt bike snake story but on my 700 sportsman with mud vampire tires I ran over a good size diamondback and threw it up in the air with the rear tires and it landed on the front rack of my dads 4wheeler before falling off again and being re-ran over lol


----------



## PaMtnBkr (Feb 28, 2005)

Crazy! Hope you heal up fast. What is the long term outlook? Is a cottonmouth bite worse than a rattlesnakes? I lived in the south for years and we always avoided moccasins because they are so aggressive, but never heard of someone getting bit by one? Good luck! Oh, BTW-Was this in Fla?


----------



## ashaw (May 3, 2009)

Wow interesting sorry to hear crumby news. Any updated pics?


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

Insane! Here in the Arizona you hear all sorts of bad stories about animals and people getting bit by both western diamondbacks (which is a bad bite) and Mojave Green Rattlers (which is often a fatal bite). Glad you were ok and it must not have hit you too bad because you are still alive. A hand bite is an awful lot closer to your heart than a foot or lower leg bite. As I understand the neurotoxin in snake venom is worse the closer it gets to your diaphragm and your heart.

Glad your alive and able to ride another day!


----------



## chantheman84 (Sep 20, 2011)

Yeah I healed up pretty good, a week later I was out and riding again, It happened at Loyce E. Harpe park in FL. , Still alittle sore but I'll be able to make the SERC in Gainesville, can't wait!
Mocassins aren't as deadly as Rattle snakes but it sure did hurt and I did Get sick and started to go into shock. But its all better now and thank God for another day!:thumbsup:


----------



## WarBoom (Dec 13, 2011)

Thats great that you are okay 
Pretty crazy to fall at exactly the right time to land on him


----------



## QuantumQrack (Jul 20, 2011)

Damn dude! That is crazy story!


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

I've ridden over rattlers in west Texas and once there was a cotton mouth on the green at a golf course in Grapevine. I had to take a 3-wood to it to get it off the green. We quit worrying about balls near the water hazards after that.


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

Worst injury? I'd say paralysis might be worse. Death? Worse yet. Rattler bite on your nut sack? Worst of all!


----------



## T1TO (Feb 28, 2012)

Sorry to hear about the mishap, hope you heal up quick.


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

xcguy said:


> Rattler bite on your nut sack? Worst of all!


What exactly would you be doing to get bit there? :skep:


----------



## LLave (Oct 29, 2005)

Yikes. Hope you recover swiftly


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

Yeah I've ultimately run a couple of them over to watch them slither away but I'm glad I have not yet been bitten. Bummer dude!


----------



## Moonshine Willie (Oct 21, 2009)

*Great story!*

Great story! Heal up quickly, and write down all the detail before you forget them. That is a tale you are going to love to share some day with the kids, grandkids, cousins, and everyone else.

Congratulations on surviving probably one of the most unlikely accidents a person could ever have! You rule! :thumbsup:


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

Don't know if that's the *worst* injury but your avatar is pretty sweet!


----------



## chantheman84 (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks guys for the get well, I raced the SERC #1 race yesterday in Newberry , FL. and placed 4th out of 21 in my class, very stoked about this years race season!! Luckily I got to the Hospital quickly and fast thinking help me recover quickly with no tissue damage. Here's a tip if anyone gets bit, stay as calm as possible and try to control your heart rate, then haul tail to the hospital!! And always bring a cellphone whether your riding alone or not.


----------



## chantheman84 (Sep 20, 2011)

Me and the S-work Stumpjumper 29 :thumbsup:


----------

